# Hat jemand Bock auf grub2?

## Klaus Meier

Ist ja heute angeblich fertig geworden...

Ich spiele ja gerne rum und probiere auch mal Neues aus, aber es gibt nichts, was mich jemals so angekotzt hat wie grub2. Tut mir leid, aber dieses Wort muss sein.

Wie kann man etwas so grundlegendes wie das Booten eines Systems so kompliziert und umständlich machen? Eine Datei, die ich mit einem Texteditor bearbeite, das ist doch absolut optimal für diesen Vorgang. Und jetzt geht dass alles automatisch. Oder nicht. Die entscheidende Datei darf ich nicht editieren, sie wird überschrieben.

Ich will dem Kernel Parameter übergeben. Die schreibe ich in eine Datei. Die gilt dann für alle Kernel. Was für ein Scheiß. Wenn ich das für meinen Kernel machen möchte, warum wird dass dann auch an Ubuntu oder Fedora übergeben? Wie kann ich systemd testen? Angenommen, das System startet damit nicht, dann habe ich immer noch meinen Kernel ohne diesen Parameter. Nur, wie lange noch? Ok, ich kann mir da so eine Kaskade einrichten, wo ich von grub2 aus den alten grub mit seiner Konfigurationsdatei starten kann. Das ist für mich Fortschritt!

Und jetzt die Krönung: 2005 haben die Entwickler die Arbeit am alten grub eingestellt. Und heute gibt es den Nachfolger. 7 Jahre lang durften sich irgendwelche Leute drum kümmern, damit so halbwegs etwas mit aktuellen Filesystemen geht. Und jetzt kommt dieses Monstrum. Nach 7 Jahren. Da war doch etwas mit Hans Reiser. Die Tatsache, dass der sofort nach dem reiser3 im Kernel war, den Support eingestellt hat und sich nur noch reiser4 gewidmet hat, dass war doch der Hauptgrund, warum es reiser4 nie in den Kernel geschafft hat. Und das zu Recht. Und jetzt? Fangen die nächsten Monat mit grub3 an, was dann 2020 erscheint?

Entwickelt grub 0.97 weiter. Von einem Fork kann man da ja nicht reden.

Edit: Das Grauen ist da... Gestern kaum geschrieben kam heute morgen grub2. Die in der Doku beschriebene Methode, grub2 von grub aus zu starten hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, es wurde kein core.img erzeugt. Dann habe ich 2x Gentoo auf der Platte, einmal auf /dev/sda1 und dann auf /dev/sda5, jeweils ohne Boot Partition. Das Starten von /dev/sda5 schlug fehl. Es wurde zwar der richtige Kernel ausgewählt, aber dann das System von /dev/sda1 gestartet. Das hatte folgenden Grund:

Ich hatte einen link vmlinuz auf vmlinuz-3.4.4-gentoo, damit ich nicht bei jeder Kernelinstallation die grub.conf ändern muss. make-install hat das automatisch aktualisiert. Daran ist grub2 gescheitert. Alles gelöscht und nur die reinen Dateien installiert, damit hat es geklappt. Ok, erst mal soweit alles ok, schaun wir mal...

2. Edit: Einfach einmal http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Role-of-a-boot-loader.html lesen, dann kann man die Entwicklung von grub2 nachvollziehen. Was nicht bedeutet, dass man sie versteht...

----------

## bell

Ich hatte mal eine Zeit lang Grub2 verwendet. So schlimm ist es nicht. Es gibt ein Konvertierungs-Skript welches aus Grub-1 Config Dir eine Grub-2 Konfig generiert. Die Automatismen mochte ich auch nicht und habe sie daher nicht verwendet. Hab immer direkt die /boot/grub2/gub.cfg editiert.

Was mich geärgert hatte ist dass das lua-Modul nicht mehr da ist auf dem die meisten Themes aufsetzen. Somit gab es kein Eye-Candy was ich mir von Grub-2 versprochen hatte.

----------

## disi

Also ich benutze grub2 zwei schon seit ich eine SSD habe, wo ich anfing GPT zu nutzen und der alte grub das Anfangs nicht unterstuetzte. Das muss so vor etwa ~3 Jahren gewesen sein.

Die Konfigurationsdateien kann man immer noch von Hand editieren oder eben das Skript laufen lassen. Was das Skript in die grub.cfg schreibt kann man in /etc/grub/ (glaub) aendern. Dort mache ich z.B. Aenderungen welche Parameter benutzt werden. Vergleich das mit xorg.conf. Da war mal eine Datei und nun kann man in /etc/xorg.conf.d/ teile einer eigenen config ablegen und ein Skript setzt diese zu einer kompletten xorg.conf zusammen, die dann an X uebergeben wird.

Symlinks zum kernel und initramfs habe ich auch, die funktionieren auch mit grub2.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Naja, was funktioniert und was nicht, ist wohl auch etwas vom dem wie abhängig. So triviale Dinge, wie einfach den Titel eines Menüeintrages etwas griffiger zu machen arten ja schon in Arbeit aus. Ich über lege gerade, wie ich meinen Rechner komplett umpartitioniere, weil ich eine weitere Platte eingebaut habe. Also jetzt eine Boot Partition, aber 2 Systeme, ob das funktioniert?

Ich wohl doch am einfachsten, die ganzen Autoscheiss zu ignorieren und die grub.cfg manuell zu editieren.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich wohl doch am einfachsten, die ganzen Autoscheiss zu ignorieren und die grub.cfg manuell zu editieren.

 

Definitiv. Mit grub.cfg hat man ungefähr das, was früher mal Grub war - den anderen Käse braucht man ja nicht zu benutzen. Ein Vorteil ist, dass boot jetzt die Partitionen anhand uuid lokalisieren kann, so dass man u.U. bei kleiner Umbauten/Umpartitiionierungen sogar noch mit der vorherigen grub.cfg hinkommen kann. Das ist aber m.E. im Wesentlichen schon der einzige Vorteil. Außer natürlich für Leute, die EFI brauchen; für die gibt es ja wohl nahezu gar keine Alternative.

Leider kann auch grub2 keine CD booten, wenn es von einer Harddisk aus gestartet wurde.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mein Flehen wurde erhört...

Der einzige Grund, mich mit grub2 zu beschäftigen ist UEFI. Sollte doch auch mal btrfs können, aber das haben sie wohl noch nicht hinbekommen, jedenfalls habe ich noch nichts derartiges gefunden. Die Boot Partition spart man sich dadurch also nicht.

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Gummiboot-soll-Linux-auf-UEFI-Systemen-starten-1628827.html

Das Teil läuft zwar nur mit UEFI, aber ansonsten tut es ja der alte grub. Und das Konzept gefällt mir, zentral an einer Stelle, also nicht für jedes BS einen eigenen, und es steht da: EINFACH!!!

----------

## disi

Oh, wollte hier noch die richtige Datei schreiben. Eigene Konfigurationen sollten in die /etc/defaults/grub gehen:

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default-2,v 1.2 2012/06/28 22:36:53 floppym Exp $

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values. 

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false

GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="fastboot quiet pcie_gen2=1 radeon.audio=1 zfs.zfs_arc_max=2048M"

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub2/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub2/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true
```

Da kann man auch die Recovery rauswerfen oder UUID Krams, der mich immer verwirrt (was praktisch eine '1' ist und die 

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX werden nicht an die command line angehaengt.)

Dual Boot Krams sollte hier rein:

/etc/grub.d/40_custom

```
#!/bin/sh

exec tail -n +3 $0

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.
```

Die wuerden dann auch nie veraendert, weil es einfach hinten an die grub.cfg angehaengt wird.

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich verwende ja seit einiger Zeit EXTLINUX (SYSLINUX) bei meinen Gentoo Installationen (vom Server über den Desktop bis zum Laptop) und bin bis jetzt glücklich damit, es kommen regelmäßig aber in angemessenen Abständen Updates (es wird also aktiv daran gearbeitet) und die Konfiguration ist im vergleich zu den GRUB-Legacy Nachfolgern extrem einfach. Und wenn ich mich im Internet nicht allzu extrem verlesen habe soll mit Version 5 auch die EFI Unterstützung dazu kommen.

Oder anders gesagt: Ich kann auf das GRUB gefummel verzichten...

EDIT:

Hier meine "/boot/extlinux.conf" von einem meiner Gentoo Server als Beispiel

```
DEFAULT gentoo

TIMEOUT 10

PROMPT 1

LABEL gentoo

KERNEL /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.12

APPEND rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda2 video=vmwgfx:1024x768-24@60 quiet

LABEL gentoo-old

KERNEL /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.2

APPEND rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda2 video=vmwgfx:1024x768-24@60 quiet
```

einfacher gehts wohl nicht.

----------

## mv

Einen wichtigen Vorteil von Grub2 habe ich vergessen, den ich an meinem Lapop nutze, der immer wieder mal bei verschiedene Beamern mit verschiedenen Auflösungen gebootet werden muss.

Dort habe ich mir mit grub.cfg ein Menü gemacht, in dem ich die Auflösung auswählen kann - diese wird dann als Variable an den Kernel übergeben.

Das Gleiche kann man mit anderen Kernel-Parametern machen, die man nur ab und zu braucht (forcefsck oder Starten einer Not-Shell, beispielsweise).

Was beim Laptop besonders praktisch ist, ist, dass man nur einige dieser Dinge dann mit einem Passwort versehen kann.

Auf diese Weise habe ich interaktiv beim Booten alle Kombinationen zur Verfügung.

Mit Legacy-Grub wäre das nicht möglich, da die Auswahlliste aller Kombinationen beim Booten viel zu lang wäre (und eine Datei mit Hunderten von Booteinträgen möchte man ja auch nicht manuell editieren, wenn sich einmal das Partitionslayout ändert.)

Mit dem Auto-Ranz von grub2 geht das natürlich auch nicht - spätestens beim Handeln der Passworte geht das fürchterlich schief - aber mit der grub.cfg alleine kann man das sehr brauchbar handhaben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Also ich verwende ja seit einiger Zeit EXTLINUX (SYSLINUX) bei meinen Gentoo Installationen (vom Server über den Desktop bis zum Laptop) und bin bis jetzt glücklich damit, es kommen regelmäßig aber in angemessenen Abständen Updates (es wird also aktiv daran gearbeitet) und die Konfiguration ist im vergleich zu den GRUB-Legacy Nachfolgern extrem einfach. Und wenn ich mich im Internet nicht allzu extrem verlesen habe soll mit Version 5 auch die EFI Unterstützung dazu kommen.
> 
> Oder anders gesagt: Ich kann auf das GRUB gefummel verzichten...
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

Das habe ich mir angeschaut. Sieht nicht gut aus, es kann kein ntfs. Noch nicht, ist noch experimentell.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das habe ich mir angeschaut. Sieht nicht gut aus, es kann kein ntfs. Noch nicht, ist noch experimentell.

 

Nur so aus reiner neugier, wieso brauchst du NTFS im Bootloader?

----------

## disi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Das habe ich mir angeschaut. Sieht nicht gut aus, es kann kein ntfs. Noch nicht, ist noch experimentell. 
> 
> Nur so aus reiner neugier, wieso brauchst du NTFS im Bootloader?

 

Kann auch kein zfs...   :Confused: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nur so aus reiner neugier, wieso brauchst du NTFS im Bootloader?

 

Ach, das bezieht sich auf das FS der Bootpartition, nicht auf das zu startende System? Dann werde ich noch etwas weiter forschen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Nur so aus reiner neugier, wieso brauchst du NTFS im Bootloader? 
> 
> Ach, das bezieht sich auf das FS der Bootpartition, nicht auf das zu startende System? Dann werde ich noch etwas weiter forschen.

 

Wenn du ein Windows mit EXTLINUX booten willst solltest du einen chainload machen, das funktioniert bei meinem Desktop-PC zuhause einwandfrei.

http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/Comboot/chain.c32

EDIT:

Den NTFS Support braucht es ja so weit ich weiss nur wenn der Bootloader selbst auf einer NTFS Partition liegt oder von dort irgendwelche Dateien laden muss was beim chainload nicht nötig ist.

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann die Eröffnung von Klaus Meier nachvollziehen. Ich nutze bisher noch grub aber als ich mal an der Kubuntu Installation meiner Frau am Grub2 rumfummeln mußt, dachte ich mir: "Was für ein Müll .."

----------

## bell

Ich sehe gerade, Grub:2 ist ja nicht mehr hard-masked, sondern schon im Testing oO. Die Zeit für den Umstieg nähert sich...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *bell wrote:*   

> Ich sehe gerade, Grub:2 ist ja nicht mehr hard-masked, sondern schon im Testing oO. Die Zeit für den Umstieg nähert sich...

 

Ich schrieb doch: Das Grauen ist da...

----------

## Erdie

Heißt das etwas, wir werden genötigt auf grub2 umzusteigen?   :Shocked: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr interessant. Genau das hat mich bisher auch davon abgehalten zu Wechseln, aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das ein Wechsel, wenn er denn mal im Stable-Zweig ankommt auch einfach von statten geht.

Ich stand vor den selben Problemen wie Klaus Meier, als ich Grub2 testen wollte und verwende daher noch den Vorgänger. Sehe das aber auch nicht so pessimistisch. Denke das was Grub2 kann und nicht, ist hier eher ein Problem der fehlenden Dokumentationen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nein, man wird nicht gezwungen, es zu benutzen. Es ist slottet, du kannst grub-0.97 weiterhin parallel dazu benutzen.

@ChrisJumper: Nein, es liegt nicht an der Dokumentation, es liegt an grub2. Schau dich doch mal in allegemeinen Foren um, wo über grub2 berichtet wird, niemand kann diesem Monster etwas abgewinnen. Oder anders ausgedrückt (ist aber nicht von mir): Grub2 ist ein tolles Betriebssystem, was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein brauchbarer Bootloader.

----------

## mv

Ich kann nur nochmals wiederholen: Mit grub.cfg hat man ziemlich genau das, was es auch in legacy grub gab, nur dass grub.cfg noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Komplizierter als legacy grub wird dies höchstens, wenn man die Zusatzfeatures ausnutzen will.

Die grub.cfg automatisch erstellen zu lassen, sollte man vermeiden (und auf Gentoo ist das auch kein Problem: Man braucht nur nicht das entsprechende Script aufrufen, dessen Name ich schon vergessen habe). Ein einmaliger erster Aufruf dieses Script kann nicht schaden, weil man dann schon mal eine ganz gute Beispiel-grub.cfg hat, die man dann an die eigenen Wünsche anpassen kann.

----------

## disi

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich kann nur nochmals wiederholen: Mit grub.cfg hat man ziemlich genau das, was es auch in legacy grub gab, nur dass grub.cfg noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Komplizierter als legacy grub wird dies höchstens, wenn man die Zusatzfeatures ausnutzen will.
> 
> Die grub.cfg automatisch erstellen zu lassen, sollte man vermeiden (und auf Gentoo ist das auch kein Problem: Man braucht nur nicht das entsprechende Script aufrufen, dessen Name ich schon vergessen habe). Ein einmaliger erster Aufruf dieses Script kann nicht schaden, weil man dann schon mal eine ganz gute Beispiel-grub.cfg hat, die man dann an die eigenen Wünsche anpassen kann.

 

Also zusammengefasst:

loesche alle Symlinks auf /boot (nimm die kompletten Namen)

setze deine gewuenschten Boot Parameter in /etc/defaults/grub

baue den Kernel

erstelle irgendwelche zusaetzlichen Menu-Eintraege in /etc/grub.d/40custom

lasse 'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub.cfg' laufen

Von da an, immer wenn ein einer Kernel kommt:

```
# grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub.cfg
```

Hin und wieder alte Kernel aus /boot und /lib/modules manuell entfernen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na gut, wenn man etwas flexibel ist und sich bewusst ist, wie grub2 funktioniert, dann kann man damit auch leben. Ok, es funktioniert nur ohne Symlinks. Aber dann funktioniert die Autokonfiguration erstaunlich gut. 95% aller Rechner werden wohl so erst mal starten.

Und dann kann man sich entscheiden, ob man es einfach so lässt oder das Ganze manuell macht. Ersteres ist nicht besonders schön, aber es funktioniert. Ich hatte halt so meine Erfahrungen, mit automatisch erstellten grub.conf von anderen Distributionen. Das ging bei mir mit einer Quote von 95% in die Hose. Das scheinen sie wirklich in den Griff bekommen zu haben.

Nett wird es dann aber, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Auch wenn es nicht viele sind, die Berichte darüber im Netz sind heftig.

----------

## musv

Ich hab systematisch alles auf grub2 umgestellt, da ich bei 2 Rechnern auf GPT umgestiegen bin. Die Konfigurationsskripte gingen bei mir nie auch nur ansatzweise. Hab mir 'ne minimale grub.cfg zusammengebastelt, die ganz gut funktioniert. 

Bis auf die Partitionsnummern war's kein großer Unterschied zu Grub1.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich hab systematisch alles auf grub2 umgestellt, da ich bei 2 Rechnern auf GPT umgestiegen bin. Die Konfigurationsskripte gingen bei mir nie auch nur ansatzweise. Hab mir 'ne minimale grub.cfg zusammengebastelt, die ganz gut funktioniert. 
> 
> Bis auf die Partitionsnummern war's kein großer Unterschied zu Grub1.

 

Hast du eine arg komplizierte Konfiguration? Poste mal den Inhalt von deinem Ordner /boot. Es dürfen keine Links drin sein und an alle Dateien muss die Versionsnr. angehängt sein, sonst klappt es nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich hab systematisch alles auf grub2 umgestellt, da ich bei 2 Rechnern auf GPT umgestiegen bin. Die Konfigurationsskripte gingen bei mir nie auch nur ansatzweise. Hab mir 'ne minimale grub.cfg zusammengebastelt, die ganz gut funktioniert. 
> 
> Bis auf die Partitionsnummern war's kein großer Unterschied zu Grub1.

 

Ich verwende auf meinem Laptop auch GPT partitionen und verwende grub1. (Das ebuild patched grub1 mit gpt support, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178586)

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hast du eine arg komplizierte Konfiguration? Poste mal den Inhalt von deinem Ordner /boot. Es dürfen keine Links drin sein und an alle Dateien muss die Versionsnr. angehängt sein, sonst klappt es nicht.

 

```

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="0"

set timeout=5

insmod fat

insmod font

set gfxmode=1024x768

set gfxpayload=keep

insmod vbe

insmod vga

insmod video_bochs

insmod video_cirrus

insmod gfxterm

terminal_output gfxterm

loadfont ${prefix}/unifont.pf2

#insmod jpeg

#background_image ${prefix}/Alley_Baggett_003.jpg

set menu_color_normal=blue/black

set menu_color_highlight=light-blue/dark-gray

menuentry "Gentoo 3.4.4 WLan"   {

        set root=(hd0,2)

        linux /boot/bzImage-344 root=/dev/sda4 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1200x800-32@60 softlevel=wlan acpi_enforce_resources=lax CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

                # resume=swap:/dev/sda2 - für tuxonice

                #initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

}

menuentry "Gentoo 3.4.4 Lan"   {

        set root=(hd0,2)

        linux /boot/bzImage-344 root=/dev/sda4 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1200x800-32@60 softlevel=lan acpi_enforce_resources=lax CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        # resume=swap:/dev/sda2 - für tuxonice

        #initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

}

menuentry "Gentoo 3.4.4 Networkmanager"   {

        set root=(hd0,2)

        linux /boot/bzImage-344 root=/dev/sda4 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1200x800-32@60 acpi_enforce_resources=lax CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        # resume=swap:/dev/sda2 - für tuxonice

        #initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

}
```

```
la /boot/

insgesamt 12544

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root    4096 26. Jun 21:19 .

dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root     128 23. Jun 17:44 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 31. Mär 23:06 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2614880 31. Mär 09:12 bzImage-330

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2618080 12. Apr 22:02 bzImage-331

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2629376 29. Apr 17:54 bzImage-333

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2454832 25. Jun 21:58 bzImage-340

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2456208 26. Jun 21:19 bzImage-344

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    4096 26. Jun 21:18 grub2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096  2. Mai 19:20 grub.old

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096  3. Mai 12:48 iso

drwx------ 2 root root   16384 26. Okt 2010  lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 28. Mär 2011  memtest86plus
```

Nix kompliziertes. Funktioniert halt so. Ich seh auch keinen Bedarf für die Automatisierung durch die Scripte.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich verwende auf meinem Laptop auch GPT partitionen und verwende grub1.

 

Viellleicht hab ich's auch nur aus Neugierde ausprobiert. Ist auch egal. Es läuft und das reicht mir. Wenn ich mal zuviel Zeit hab, bastel ich mal noch etwas an der Optik und bau noch die Sysrescue-Disk ins Startmenü mit rein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da sehe ich schon ein Problem. Stand in irgendeiner Doku. Die Kernel müssen mit vmlinuz losgehen und hinten muss die Version dran stehen. Sieht bei mir so aus, wurde so von make install erzeugt, ohne dass ich etwas änder musste.

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   69110  3. Jul 19:31 config-3.4.4-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   69110  3. Jul 12:24 config-3.4.4-gentoo.old

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024  1. Jul 13:22 grub2

drwx------ 2 root root   12288  1. Jul 12:28 lost+found

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1678862  3. Jul 19:31 System.map-3.4.4-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1681614  3. Jul 12:24 System.map-3.4.4-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2970432  3. Jul 19:31 vmlinuz-3.4.4-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2998208  3. Jul 12:24 vmlinuz-3.4.4-gentoo.old
```

Lösch mal alles in /boot bis auf die beiden grub Ordner und mach in /usr/src/linux mal ein make install. Zum Komprimieren nehme ich lzma.

----------

